# Do U Like Your Profession?



## ebonyannette (Sep 8, 2006)

Alright so I wanted to know more about what you MA's/SA's think of the job?

Is there too much pressure to sell? Alot of caty coworkers? Tired of standing on your feet all day?

Im kind of interested in make up artistry but I need A LOT of work!!! I would rather be an Esthetician because my heart is in skincare, plus with make up its kinda like either you have "IT" or you dont;
 but I wanted to hear your thoughts/stories/input on the profession?


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2006)

When it's going well, I love it.
When I'm losing out on $$$ jobs because the photographer has decided to cheap out and use a 16-year-old who has just graduated from a four week Napoleon course and will (very badly) do my $900 job for $50 and a carton of Bacardi Breezers, then I hate it with the flames of a thousand suns.

Mostly I love it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 8, 2006)

ha ha ha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well I guess that would suck


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_When it's going well, I love it.
When I'm losing out on $$$ jobs because the photographer has decided to cheap out and use a 16-year-old who has just graduated from a four week Napoleon course and will (very badly) do my $900 job for $50 and a carton of Bacardi Breezers, then I hate it with the flames of a thousand suns.

Mostly I love it._

 
I literally bust out laughing.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 8, 2006)

i was talking to my mac MA and he was telling me about how hes worked at 5 different mac counters and one mac store and how catty some of the girls were. 

I was like eeek i could imagine that would be an issue with some of those girls although ive come across mostly very friendly mac artists some of them have just been rude to me and other people that i know.


----------



## whitnie (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_When it's going well, I love it.
When I'm losing out on $$$ jobs because the photographer has decided to cheap out and use a 16-year-old who has just graduated from a four week Napoleon course and will (very badly) do my $900 job for $50 and a carton of Bacardi Breezers, then I hate it with the flames of a thousand suns.

Mostly I love it._

 











haha i almost fell out of my chair laughing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









....and im at work!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone else? Do you have a sales quota to meet when you work at the make up counters?


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

What I love:  the people, the other MAs, actually doing something creative for a living, playing with makeup as a job (my favorite part!)

What I hate:  retail hours....being on your feet all those hours....people expecting miracles from you...the fact that upper management loves to focus on the negatives instead of the positives.

There are sales goals to meet, but as a freelancer, they aren't as stict with me than with the counter employees.  The sad thing is I sell 20 times more now than I did when I was at Nordies...


----------



## Renee (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_When it's going well, I love it.
When I'm losing out on $$$ jobs because the photographer has decided to cheap out and use a 16-year-old who has just graduated from a four week Napoleon course and will (very badly) do my $900 job for $50 and a carton of Bacardi Breezers, then I hate it with the flames of a thousand suns.

Mostly I love it._

 
This was a great response!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## trisha (Sep 28, 2006)

i love my job!

yes there is a strong emphasis on sales and we have targets which mostly are achievable but sometimes arent! 

the way i see it is, if you are a good artist and love the products you are working with and dont push sales, your passion will come across to the client and you will sell well!

luckily ive more than done my targets since ive been with stila, its me infact that carries our whole counter, i do 50%+ of the counters money (i really sound like im bragging but im not!) what im trying to say is if you are passionate about makeup and helping people with it, it will show naturally!

the parts i dont like are the hours since our store opens late all year round and even later at christmas!

also, yes girls (and guys) can be bitchy, but that happens in any workplace/college etc!


----------



## fishx3 (Sep 29, 2006)

When I did work with makeup, I loved it when I get regular customers who came back for me to do a little bit of a touchup, or a full face for them and actually LIKE IT. Their appreciation for the time and effort I put in for them (cause they're really awesome people) is likewise reciprocated. Especially the forgiving ones, where I accidentally poked them in the eye. Hah.

Even though there was a high quota to meet, it was still okay. I mean, it's a business in the end. Of course there's something to meet.

What I hate about it is the amount of work I have to put in vs the amount of money I get paid per hour. It's an injustice. Really.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Sep 29, 2006)

I love to apply makeup, but I don't enjoy selling it. 

To me there's a big difference. I love to show people application, talk about how to use things, new colours etc...but I don't enjoy trying to sell to them.

I'm happier when I'm just freelancing and doing photoshoots etc.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_When it's going well, I love it.
When I'm losing out on $$$ jobs because the photographer has decided to cheap out and use a 16-year-old who has just graduated from a four week Napoleon course and will (very badly) do my $900 job for $50 and a carton of Bacardi Breezers, then I hate it with the flames of a thousand suns.

Mostly I love it._

 
That was classic!


----------

